# subwoofer for 2.1 system



## aliweshky (Jun 4, 2013)

hi

i have 2 b&w theater satalite speakers, and recently a denon dsw 65 subwoofer.
i connect my speakers to a marantz pm6004 simpel amplifier.
unfortunatly i don't have any connection possibility's on my amp to connect the subwoofer.
NOT EVEN PRE OuT

how do i solve this problem? to create a 2.1 system

reciever? pre amp?

pls help


----------



## theonedub (Jun 4, 2013)

Lots of stand alone subs have high level inputs. Basically you run the wires that would go to your satellites to the inputs on the sub, then run wire from the sub output to the satellites.

Works best with a sub that has its own built in amplifier and an adjustable crossover freq.


----------



## aliweshky (Jun 4, 2013)

*subwoofer 2.1 system*

hi

thanks for the fast respons, i do have a sub with integratet amp, and a adjustable crossover freq.   , but i don't know if it has a high level input :/

and there are only 2 connections avalable on the sub: line input and line output
how do i go from those kind of connections (what kind is it?) to a regular 2 channel wire?

thanks


----------



## theonedub (Jun 4, 2013)

Post the model number of the subwoofer so I can check it out online.


----------



## aliweshky (Jun 4, 2013)

*subwoofer 2.1 system*



theonedub said:


> Post the model number of the subwoofer so I can check it out online.



DSW-65  , but i discoerd that i have to use the L/R input, if i use it to listen to music, is this true? Subwoofer Setup & Optimization - MartinLogan - You...


----------



## theJesus (Jun 4, 2013)

Connect from your source (PC, etc.) directly to the line-level input on the subwoofer.  Then connect the line-level output from the subwoofer to the line-level input on your amplifier.  Leave your satellites connected to the speaker-level (amplified) output from the amplifier.

edit:  I think I just found a picture of the back of your subwoofer






That only has mono input/output, so what I suggested above won't work for a stereo system. :/

edit2:  I believe this is the back of your amp/receiver





Can you output to "system A" and "system B" simultaneously?  If so, then you can connect your satellites to either one, and then connect the subwoofer to the other with a speaker-level to line-level adapter like this (I've used that exact one before; it works).


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 4, 2013)

Does the audio source have sub out?  What is the source?


----------



## Hood (Jun 4, 2013)

Use the tape loop (your amp has 2 tape in/out circuits).


----------



## aliweshky (Jun 4, 2013)

*subwoofer 2.1 system*

my source is currently laptop, mp3 player

how can the tape loop work btw?

and thank you jesus, it's a nice solution

here is mine, http://www.marantz.nl/nl/Products/P...eTheatre&SubCatId=AVReceiver&ProductId=NR1402

if i buy this, should i et rid of my amp?caus it is a good one (the pm6004)
the the real question is, is it wise to hook up an amp and a reciever together?

i can get this reciever for a nice price, that's why its interesting


----------



## theJesus (Jun 4, 2013)

aliweshky said:


> my source is currently laptop, mp3 player
> 
> how can the tape loop work btw?
> 
> ...


I don't know about the tape loop since I've never done that.

Lots of people do use dedicated amps with their receivers, especially if they have very nice speakers and want to get the most out of them (a dedicated amp will generally be better than the one built into the receiver); this is why higher-end receivers have pre-outs on all channels.  The receiver you linked should work with your setup.  Your connections would be as follows:
Source line-out -> Receiver line-in
Receiver sub pre-out -> sub line-in
Receiver L/R pre-out -> amp L/R line-in
amp L/R speaker out -> L/R satellite speakers

edit:  Although, personally, I'd try my earlier suggestion first to save some money.  There really is no need for the receiver with just your laptop and mp3-player, unless you plan on upgrading to surround sound in the future or using it for video switching as well.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 5, 2013)

I made a drawing.  Tape out would work, but can't control the level (volume) on the device.  Would have to use knob.


----------



## aliweshky (Jun 5, 2013)

*subwoofer 2.1 system*

hi

ok, i decided to buy a seperate receiver. but now is the question with one?
all marantz  
http://ca.marantz.com/ca/products/p...ceivers&ProductId=NR1504|NR1603|NR1602|NR1402

nr1402, nr1602, nr1603, nr1504? 

OR something totaly different, a SR5023

i have so  many idea's for my setup, dac, other speakers,....

thank you


----------



## aliweshky (Jun 5, 2013)

*subwoofer 2.1 system*



theJesus said:


> I don't know about the tape loop since I've never done that.
> 
> Lots of people do use dedicated amps with their receivers, especially if they have very nice speakers and want to get the most out of them (a dedicated amp will generally be better than the one built into the receiver); this is why higher-end receivers have pre-outs on all channels.  The receiver you linked should work with your setup.  Your connections would be as follows:
> Source line-out -> Receiver line-in
> ...



ok, i have narrowd my choises , a NR1402 or a SR5023.  
i may be extending my system in the fututre, but not sure about it.

what do you guys think?


----------



## theJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

aliweshky said:


> ok, i have narrowd my choises , a NR1402 or a SR5023.
> i may be extending my system in the fututre, but not sure about it.
> 
> what do you guys think?


Well, one is stereo and one is surround-sound, so it really depends on whether or not you'll be doing more than 2.1 channels in the future.


----------



## aliweshky (Jun 6, 2013)

*subwoofer 2.1 system*



theJesus said:


> Well, one is stereo and one is surround-sound, so it really depends on whether or not you'll be doing more than 2.1 channels in the future.



first of all i want to that everybody who replied to my topic and helped me out (or confused) and  yes, , i know i have asked some stupid retarded question, sorry for that, i'm just getting into hifi 

my status quo for the moment:  i know what my options are witch is awsome, now i'm wondering witch way is the best.

1: receiver ->  connect sub  and that's it
2: buy that convertor and trick it like that   , i play all my music through laptop or mp3 player, so i thought getting a DAC also (same price as the reciever), a cambridge or musical fidality, dragonfly or music streamer2 


what's the best choice here regarding getting the best quality out of my music?  that means also a proper and clean subwoofer respons


Thank you


----------



## theJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

aliweshky said:


> first of all i want to that everybody who replied to my topic and helped me out (or confused) and  yes, , i know i have asked some stupid retarded question, sorry for that, i'm just getting into hifi
> 
> my status quo for the moment:  i know what my options are witch is awsome, now i'm wondering witch way is the best.
> 
> ...


I vote for option 2.  I have a MusicStreamer II+ and it's great.  That adapter that I linked, I used to use that on my surround-sound receiver that didn't have any pre-outs so I could use some powered KRK RP5 (gen1) speakers for the front channel.  I never noticed any audible reduction in quality doing that (aside from just the difference in quality between the receiver's DAC and the MusicStreamer II+), so I imagine it would be fine for your subwoofer.

edit:  Then again, those speakers I used it with don't have a very low frequency response and I had the crossover set around 80~100hz anyways, so if there was any problems below that, I wouldn't have known.


----------



## aliweshky (Jun 6, 2013)

*subwoofer 2.1 system*



theJesus said:


> I vote for option 2.  I have a MusicStreamer II+ and it's great.  That adapter that I linked, I used to use that on my surround-sound receiver that didn't have any pre-outs so I could use some powered KRK RP5 (gen1) speakers for the front channel.  I never noticed any audible reduction in quality doing that (aside from just the difference in quality between the receiver's DAC and the MusicStreamer II+), so I imagine it would be fine for your subwoofer.
> 
> edit:  Then again, those speakers I used it with don't have a very low frequency response and I had the crossover set around 80~100hz anyways, so if there was any problems below that, I wouldn't have known.



ok, thanks, but i notices, on the adapter it has those 2 red and black input lines, but i only have 1 connector on my sub, that LFE in and out, so how do i connect that?


----------



## theJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

aliweshky said:


> ok, thanks, but i notices, on the adapter it has those 2 red and black input lines, but i only have 1 connector on my sub, that LFE in and out, so how do i connect that?


That adapter is stereo, so you would just only use one of the channels and leave the remaining connectors unused.


----------



## aliweshky (Jun 6, 2013)

*subwoofer 2.1 system*



theJesus said:


> That adapter is stereo, so you would just only use one of the channels and leave the remaining connectors unused.



should i buy these? http://hificorner.nl/y-kabel.html


----------



## theJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

aliweshky said:


> should i buy these? http://hificorner.nl/y-kabel.html


I don't think that's really necessary.  You should be fine with just using either the left or right channel for the subwoofer since those low frequencies are should be present on both channels.  Plus forcing two channels into one might have a negative affect on the signal quality.


----------

